# Pointer/Lab Mix Puppies



## mdhall (Nov 30, 2010)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...7383591946_117932501946_5873313_6633017_n.jpg

If anyone knows anyone looking for a holiday puppy, these will surely have hunting in them. Two great breeds and plenty of puppies to go around. Contact Pointer Rescue Organization.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pointer-Rescue-Organization/117932501946

http://www.pointerrescue.org/main.html


----------



## WolfPack (Dec 1, 2010)

HOLY BLEEP!!  Is that from ONE momma?!


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 2, 2010)

haha...looks like two females.  One had 9 and the other had 12!


----------

